

Does anyone want to give me some feedback? - xavierkelly

I need some feedback from someone who can give me good feedback on my online marketing Platform I&#x27;ve been working on. Any takers? Maybe we could strike a partnership and build this platform together as like cofounders. If you want instant access go here: overviewmarketingsolutions dot com. I really need some high quality feedback to make sure I am going the right way. Thanks in advance please tell me what you think I&#x27;ve been working really hard on it.
======
cdvonstinkpot
1st impression: Bad grammar/spelling. None of the apostrophies on the front
page belong there. Eg. "Policy's" is spelled "policies". Then the 2 above that
would be with an "s" at the end of the word, without the ' before them.

It could be clearer what exactly you're offering. I'm left to wonder if I'd
get access to all my dashboards scattered across the web. I don't see why I'd
need you whenn I already have all these other elements giving me data on my
efforts. All I know from your site is that I'd get everything I need in 1
place, & that I have to pay $1 to see if you've got it organized in a useful
manner.

One good thing I noticed was flawless rendering on my BlackBerry, which
apparently is a challenge for many.

There's mention on HN somewhere about a website that gives you feedback on
your site when you give feedback on someoneelse's site. A 1:1 trade. Don't
remember what it was, maybe "Critique" or something. May be worth checking
out.

Best of luck!

~~~
xavierkelly
Thank you for the insight will correct the grammar and spelling mistakes.

------
bluefox14
tried to sign up for demo. didn't work. can you pls fix it?

~~~
xavierkelly
Try this one:
[https://overviewmarketingsolutions.com/checkout/?rid=mdX10J](https://overviewmarketingsolutions.com/checkout/?rid=mdX10J)

